# Aiport extreme and express setup issue



## Ricawn (Aug 15, 2008)

So I went out and purchased a new airport extreme to get my directv ondemand h20 working. So I hooked it up, but when I tell my directv receiver to connect it says it cannot find the internet. Here is the setup, someone please help:

I have my airport express set to wds (in airport utility I selected extend my network) mode and the airport extrememe upstairs functioning as my router. (My express has a grenn light as if it is working.

I have the directv receiver plugged into my airport express which is plugged into a surge protector.

I select wireless when I am trying to connect, but every time I run the connectnow it syas it cannot find the internet.

My wireless network has WPA2 Personal security settings currently running on it. (Could this be the problem?

I'm not sure if my security setting are an issue, I'm not sure if having it plugged into a surge protector is a problem, or if there is some setting in the airport utility I need to change.

I have checked some of the other threads and tried their recommendations, but so far no luck.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

Have you tried connecting a laptop or other computer the the AE instead of the HR20 to see if it works?

When you say "I select wireless when I am trying to connect.." is that something on the HR20 screen? If so, I don't recall seeing that. The HR20 should have to know if it is connected wired or wireless. It will be connected via a LAN (RJ-45) cable regardless - if wired goes to the LAN jack or router, if wireless gets plugged into the wireless device like the AE.

It's been a while since I have set up an AE, but make sure it's not set to just share iTunes and that it is set to share the internet connection.

I'll see if I can get some screen shots of my Airport setup.


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

Sounds like your Express has an IP address if the green LED is on. This means that you must have it talking to your Extreme base OK (should eliminate any WPA issues). Might want to make sure that you have "allow wireless clients" box checked (in the Express wireless menu). Other possibilities are that maybe you have an earlier Airport Extreme base and are running it in the "g" mode instead of the "n" mode (in which a few settings are different). I assume that your Express is "n" capable if it is a new one and it has 7.3.2 software. One other thing is that I have an HR-20 that refuses to "connect" to the network (via network setup) and yet when I bring up/download VOD stuff the network works just fine. Other than that you might confirm that you are running "n" or "g" (5GHz or 2.4GHZ) and what mode your Extreme base is set up in (Participate in a WDS network or Create a wireless network). Let us know how it goes...


----------



## Ricawn (Aug 15, 2008)

I actually just bought the extreme so it has the "n" while the express is a little older and so it is "g". Do I need a new express?


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ricawn said:


> I actually just bought the extreme so it has the "n" while the express is a little older and so it is "g". Do I need a new express?


No, an older b/g Express will work with a n Extreme. That is the setup I have.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok here are screen grabs of how I have mine set up. 

You probably do not want your Internet (Screen5) set up like mine as I use the Airport as a bridge to another router. Most set to Share a public IP.

These are the Extreme Screens. Next Message will have the Express Screens.

Hopefully these will help you out.

Edit: I removed the Summary screen and WDS screen shots as they had my Serial Numbers for my Aiport and airport express. I don't think there was any info you might need on there, except on the WDS screen on both the box to Allow Wireless clients is checked.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here are the Express Shots.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

You may want to to a reset of your Express and Extreme. I am using a Express and a Time Capsule. The Time Capsule is plugged into a 2Wire DSL modem.It took me a couple of resets to get them talking.


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

jacksonm30354 said:


> No, an older b/g Express will work with a n Extreme. That is the setup I have.


The older b/g Express will work with the Extreme "n" unless he is using his Extreme in the 5GHz "n" mode. If that was the case he would need a newer Express capable of 5GHz operation to "extend his network". If using the Extreme in the "g" mode or the "g"/"n" compatibility 2.4GHz then yes, the older Express will talk to the Extreme just fine.


----------



## Ricawn (Aug 15, 2008)

I got it to work, but the download speeds are very slow. Is that normal? Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## Digitalmem (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,

First just wanted to say thanks for everything you've posted. I have a very similar set-up (Airport Extreme and Airport Express) and could not get it to work until I read the VERY specific instructions on the wds configuration.

Re: RICAWN's question: "I got it to work, but the download speeds are very slow. Is that normal? Thanks for all the help so far."

A: I have the fastest available AT&T DSL connection (not very fast) and a one hour 43 minute movie is 59% downloaded after 1 hour.

Also in case it helps anyone else reading this, after following all of the wds instructions above I ran the "connect now" process through the Direct TV screens and got the error 22 - can't connect to the internet. I powered everything down (DSL router, Airport Extreme, Airport express and the Direct TV HD box) after turning everything back on I ran it again and it worked! You may want to try this if you think you have everything else set correctly.

Cheers


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

Ricawn said:


> I got it to work, but the download speeds are very slow. Is that normal? Thanks for all the help so far.


Glad to hear that you got your AirPort setup to work.

And yes, you're running at best, 802.11g speed. If you want better performance, you'll need to upgrade your Express to the 802.11n version and run everything at "n" speed at 5 GHz.

If it helps, you might check out the AirPort Extreme setup instructions that I wrote for the Network Services feature over in the Cutting Edge forum...

Setup for Network Services

Using a static IP address


----------

